# Team DiYMA and 12 Volt Daves Presents 12 Volt Thunder, Pottsville Pa 7/15



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Come one come all, this was a great event last year and looks to be even bigger this year!!!

http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-15-12PA.jpg


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

This is in PA for those in the North East. OPs in this topic: please post where the event is in the header... Makes it more likely those in your region will attend then a date and some cryptic letters:-0. Thanks!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm having the thread I started locked so we can combine them-
________________________________________________________________________
12 volt dave is hosting his annual show on July 15th this year (A Sunday)

Chef is running the MECA side of things. Scott Snyder is running SPL. Mic and myself will be handling the SQ side of things.

Meca linky- above now.

IASCA linky- 12 Volt Thunder
Hope to see you there!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> I'm having the thread I started locked so we can combine them-
> ________________________________________________________________________
> 12 volt dave is hosting his annual show on July 15th this year (A Sunday)
> 
> ...


Go get your own ****ing thread....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

lol- shall I ask to reopen it?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Niiiiiiiice. I think I'll be making this one boys. I should have my install ready to go at that point. May even compete for the first time if it doesnt suck ass when I'm done!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

We would like to have you out. Should be a BIG show!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

How far away from the Yuengling brewery is this? Mmmmmmmmmm beeeeeeeer


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

why cant you ever post a google maps link so people can get directions and an estimate on how long it will take to get here howard?

2004 W. Market St., Pottsville, PA, 17901, us - Google Maps


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> why cant you ever post a google maps link so people can get directions and an estimate on how long it will take to get here howard?
> 
> 2004 W. Market St., Pottsville, PA, 17901, us - Google Maps


Thats simple, if you arent bright enough to figure out how to use Google Maps, Mapquest or any of the other mapping programs on your own I would feel bad taking your money and letting you compete. Infact, if you cant figure out how to use those programs then I wouldnt have to worry about you making it out to the show and wouldnt have to worry about taking your money. I'm not into spoon feeding people info when the address is on the event link in the original thread, but it was nice of you to help...


PS and you gave directions to 12 Volt Daves, NOT WHERE THE SHOW IS!!!! You may want to actually open the link to see where we are going to be if you are going to be competing...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

chefhow said:


> Thats simple, if you arent bright enough to figure out how to use Google Maps, Mapquest or any of the other mapping programs on your own I would feel bad taking your money and letting you compete. Infact, if you cant figure out how to use those programs then I wouldnt have to worry about you making it out to the show and wouldnt have to worry about taking your money. I'm not into spoon feeding people info when the address is on the event link in the original thread, but it was nice of you to help...


I prefer: http://letmegooglethatforyou.com 

I saw the address on the link no probs. Just hoping fresh Yuengling will be close by. It helps me to sleep better at night


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

^^^^^ I'm sure we can get you a pint of Lager at the end of the day.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

chefhow said:


> ^^^^^ I'm sure we can get you a pint of Lager at the end of the day.


Nice! All that frosty goodness will help to ease the sting of the competition


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Keeping this in mind for all my NE and Canadian friends.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1 month bump!! Shaping up to be a very good show!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Only 3 weeks away!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone from the NE planning on coming out?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Im still planning to make the trip out. Should hopefully have things at least somewhat ready in the car by that point.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Im still planning to make the trip out. Should hopefully have things at least somewhat ready in the car by that point.


I know there are a bunch of guys in the Philly area and it would be awesome if some of them could make it out with you.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I won't even have a car there


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

chefhow said:


> I know there are a bunch of guys in the Philly area and it would be awesome if some of them could make it out with you.


Yeah, Im trying to convince OSN to make the trip 

Maybe MarkZ if he's in the area then?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

T minus 2 weeks!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Chef- I've never competed before. If I want to, do I need to get a membership or something with MECA or just show up for the 9am registration?

Thanks


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> Chef- I've never competed before. If I want to, do I need to get a membership or something with MECA or just show up for the 9am registration?
> 
> Thanks


No membership needed, just come on out and we will get you setup. The membership is for those that want to accumulate points to qualify for Finals. We have one of the best judges doing SQ and he gives amazing feedback and great detailed info.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> No membership needed, just come on out and we will get you setup. The membership is for those that want to accumulate points to qualify for Finals. We have one of the best judges doing SQ and he gives amazing feedback and great detailed info.


I thought i was judging iasca?  lol


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1 week bump.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I am officially stereoless as of today.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

turbo5upra said:


> I am officially stereoless as of today.


That doesn't sound good...what happened??


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> That doesn't sound good...what happened??


His pimp wasnt happy with what he brought home on Sunday morning so he made him sell it. Being a ho aint easy you know...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Trading the daily driver in...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

turbo5upra said:


> Trading the daily driver in...


Or the pimp story- you pick


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

So sad to say, I wont be able to make it out the show  I really did want to to make it to but there are just to many things this month all fighting for my time and attention. If it wasnt so far away from me then I def would have done my best to make it. I will make it down there one of these days for a show though, so dont worry Brian I haven't quit competing or anything, im just really busy thats all.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

4 Day teaser pic, COME AND GET IT








[/IMG]!!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a couple more days to showtime.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Ill be there. Just finished cleaning the outside of the car, it desperately needed it. Nothing new to report as far as stereo stuff is concerned. I am going to be taking out the h701 after this show! Carly and i are leaving tomorrow!


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

less than 24 hours, I am pumped.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Car is packed and ready to go, see y'all tomorrow morning!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

In the hot seat- t - 3 hours...


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

Good luck to everyone. See you in Sept.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

50+ cars FTMFW!!!


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

chefhow said:


> 50+ cars FTMFW!!!


nice!!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

chefhow said:


> 50+ cars FTMFW!!!


 
Great job with the event! Was nice to meet some of the other DIYMA guys out there. There was definitely a nice turnout. 

I got hosed up unfortunately  My install came down to the wire as I was waiting on parts and TIME to do the work. I got my 2 MiniDSP modules Saturday and got everything installed (hardware wise). I was able to connect to them via the usb interface Saturday night and set some basic crossovers in just to ensure stuff was working. Once I got onsite for the show, I was unable to connect to one of the dsp's which prevented me from doing any real tuning, TA and EQ. Bah! :laugh:

Oh well, still enjoyed the experience at my first show and got to see what all goes on. Next time, I'll actually have a properly tuned and setup system so I think I'll do better. BTW- Sorry Mic, I had to hit the road before I ever got my scoresheet copy from you. I appreciate the feedback and comments though. I actually agreed with everything you said which is comforting to know were on the same page. 

Whens the next local show boys?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm such an ass for not introducing myself. I apologize but am glad to know you had a good time. Next show is in Baltimore in Aug and therm back in pottsville in Sept.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Yeah capn' it was nice to meet ya. Next pottsville show ill have my carPC, it should be cool!

Great time, I didn't take any pictures though. Chef, did your son snap any pics of the Show? I think I saw him trolling around with a camera! I have a photo bucket account if anyone has pics they wanna send me ill be happy to host them and post them!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Rustbucket has been getting hosed the whole way home... Yeti's need beauty sleep. Thanks chef and Dave!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

scyankee said:


> Good luck to everyone. See you in Sept.


Careful... you southern folk aint too welcome in these here parts!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

We have pics pooh, I'll get the uploaded tomorrow and on the site at some point.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I had a blast at the show. I metered my car for the first time.

Everyone that worked the show was very friendly and extremely helpful.

Unfortunately I do not know usernames here on DIYMA that I might have meet at the show. I am the guy with the blue Hyundai Elanatra with the single Z.3 18". If we meet please introduce yourself!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I was the guy running the whole thing, big, white, Team Diyma shirt


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Careful... you southern folk aint too welcome in these here parts!



I think I will manage just fine above the Mason Dixon .


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

We look forward to yous and the rest of yous Southern Folk visitin us up here.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i had a grey vw gti all the way in the sound quality corner away from the judges.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

scyankee said:


> I think I will manage just fine above the Mason Dixon .


Lol! How many are joining ya?


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Lol! How many are joining ya?


Not sure yet. I hope to bring a few with me.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

chefhow said:


> I was the guy running the whole thing, big, white, Team Diyma shirt


Nice to meet you. Thank you for organizing the event.

Hopefully next year, when my setup is done, I can be a member of TeamDIYMA.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

req said:


> i had a grey vw gti all the way in the sound quality corner away from the judges.


I dont think I meet you. In September hopefully I will and also get a demo


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

req said:


> Yeah capn' it was nice to meet ya. Next pottsville show ill have my carPC, it should be cool!
> 
> Great time, I didn't take any pictures though. Chef, did your son snap any pics of the Show? I think I saw him trolling around with a camera! I have a photo bucket account if anyone has pics they wanna send me ill be happy to host them and post them!


Same here! How did you score in your class? 

Yeah, would be nice to see some pics from the show.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

edouble101 said:


> I had a blast at the show. I metered my car for the first time.
> 
> Everyone that worked the show was very friendly and extremely helpful.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not know usernames here on DIYMA that I might have meet at the show. I am the guy with the blue Hyundai Elanatra with the single Z.3 18". If we meet please introduce yourself!


I don't think I met you at the show, but I was there with my silver Mazda 3 Hatchback on the SQ side as well. (*not* the tinted, lowered one with nice rims and a Focal setup- which was pretty sweet btw)


----------

